# Heads-up: There will be X-Factor on 10/16



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

As you know, Baseball (and rain-delays) have bumped "The X-Factor" this past week. The ALCS finished on Saturday 10/15. There is no game 7.

Therefore, there WILL BE an X-Factor episode on Sunday Evening, 10/16 at 8/7c on FOX.

The guide has not updated even though I have forced multiple connections today. :down:

Just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up. I planned ahead a couple of days ago and set up a manual recording for tonight.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

jay_man2 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I planned ahead a couple of days ago and set up a manual recording for tonight.


So did I... It's become a guilty pleasure for the wife and I.....(this show I mean  ).


----------



## Sk8Leigh (Sep 27, 2011)

I messed with that all day yesterday, looking to see if TiVo would figure out that XF was on, until I finally set it up manually. The problem, though, was not with our TiVo's synching up, but that TiVo never changed their schedule at all. I looked at their schedule online (like to set up a recording from their web page), and they still listed it as MLB.

My Comcast DVR figured out that XF was going to be on, but didn't plan to tape it.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I missed Thursdays episode of X Factor, since my DVR recorded baseball Wednesday and Therefore thought Thursdays episode was a repeat. Does amyone know where on the net, I can watch the missed episode for FREE.


----------



## AwardBlvr (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah... same here in the SF Bay Area - Comcast - Std TiVo HD unit. 

I did a manually schedule time/channel recording and got it.

But TiVo programs DB NEVER showed the event. WHY NOT??? WHERE are they getting their info from? Stale sources!?! And Does TiVo not even go in and manually edit their DB when they KNOW there is a change??? On Big prime-time events you would think they would see their reputation at at stake. 

Well.. this is one for the FAIL BLOGS.


----------



## Sk8Leigh (Sep 27, 2011)

jerryez said:


> I missed Thursdays episode of X Factor, since my DVR recorded baseball Wednesday and Therefore thought Thursdays episode was a repeat. Does amyone know where on the net, I can watch the missed episode for FREE.


I don't know about the whole episode, but this has all of the performances, along with some other clips from that episode (Ep 7).

http://www.thexfactorusa.com/tags/Episode 7

Just to warn you, you may have to turn the volume up on the individual clips, but there is sound.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Can someone help me out? Besides torrents, which are a hassle, where the heck can I watch older episodes of the xfactor? Is Fox entirely live only? I don't see digital versions anywhere and I don't see full episodes on their site. What gives?!


----------

